# Quick question on cast iron for deglazing



## vonshu (Oct 5, 2012)

So, as I understand it, seasoned cast iron would be the best option to sear something like a steak. However, I know that you shouldn't add acidic elements like red wine to cast iron, as the metallic taste can leach out into the food. Given this, what would be the best material to use if I wanted to sear some steaks, and then deglaze with red wine to make a pan sauce? Would stainless steel be better for this application, even though it won't sear/fond as well? Can anyone recommend a particular product? Thanks.


----------



## salparadise (Mar 19, 2012)

Stainless works and makes a good fond. The problem is that meat will sometimes tend to stick to the pan whereas with cast or carbon just give it a shake and it slides around. When searing with stainless make sure the meat is dried, seasoned, use plenty of oil (extra light refined), very hot pan and then immediately reduce heat and it should release. Personally, I'm fine with deglazing with wine in a carbon steel pan, done it many times, I just don't boil tomatoes in them. I could be completely in left field, but I don't think it's ultra critical. Aluminum is different matter. This is my opinion and I don't claim to know much. ;-)


----------

